# Becoming A Member



## chopdog (12/10/10)

Hi guys, I have been brewing for about 16 months now, first doing kits and bit, then moved to extract about 6 months ago. I am about to make the step to all grain and I thought it would be a good idea to join up with you guys. Where do I go from here.


Cheers


----------



## dave_h (12/10/10)

I would have a look beginner/partials forum and at the BIAB thread at http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=44264, loads of info.

Enjoy


----------



## barls (12/10/10)

hey dave h, i think he is trying to meet up with some of the brethren from the male brew club, not just after a introduction on how to brew all grain.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/10/10)

chopdog said:


> Hi guys, I have been brewing for about 16 months now, first doing kits and bit, then moved to extract about 6 months ago. I am about to make the step to all grain and I thought it would be a good idea to join up with you guys. Where do I go from here.
> 
> 
> Cheers




you wont look back chopdog, good luck


----------



## kabooby (13/10/10)

Hi Chopdog,

We have a monthly meeting on the first Thursday of the Month at Antico's pizza Narellan. Its a great opportunity to meet other local brewers and to ask questions. You can even organise to come to a brew day to see how it is done first hand.

Its a very relaxed meeting so check out the MALE site here for more details.

Look forward to seeing you there

Kabooby 

Oh and bring some homebrew


----------



## chopdog (13/10/10)

kabooby said:


> Hi Chopdog,
> 
> We have a monthly meeting on the first Thursday of the Month at Antico's pizza Narellan. Its a great opportunity to meet other local brewers and to ask questions. You can even organise to come to a brew day to see how it is done first hand.
> 
> ...



thanks kabooby, i signed up this morning


----------



## Linz (13/10/10)

And approved.......

Hopefully the yahoo email is the one you read regularly..if not log in to yahoo and change the email in your yahoo profile page to your main email..there is a little bit of spam that comes thru but most of it is filtered out anyways


----------



## .DJ. (13/10/10)

Chopdog, 
you'll just have to excuse Fanko... 

We all do...


----------



## Linz (20/10/10)

.DJ. said:


> Chopdog,
> you'll just have to excuse Fanko...
> 
> We all do...




OH :blink: SNAP!!!!...


----------



## Ark84 (15/6/17)

So..I know this is old.. But is anyone still here? Just got into home brew and forums are always entertaining.. And being a local is something I enjoy too. 

See what happens ey.
Cheers


----------



## barls (15/6/17)

i have a feeling that they became slab. but don't quote me on that. everyone i knew from this group hasn't been around in a while.


----------



## Linz (2/11/17)

yeah...if youre on Facebook look up Razorback Brewers

https://www.facebook.com/groups/151826024979855/


----------



## Ark84 (2/11/17)

Epic. Thanks mate


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/11/17)

chopdog said:


> Hi guys, I have been brewing for about 16 months now, first doing kits and bit, then moved to extract about 6 months ago. I am about to make the step to all grain and I thought it would be a good idea to join up with you guys. *Where do I go from here.*
> 
> 
> Cheers



*Into the darkness*


----------

